# D&D on the T



## shmurghi (Jul 9, 2006)

is anyone looking for 2 D&D players or a DM within rt. 128? I love to DM, and
play, and my friend Rob wants to play too. We both live in Brighton, and
are at the mercy of the T. I'm 25 and Rob is 38, and we've played
D&D for years. We're both very laid back, and I can cook :0)
Mark


----------



## jeffman (Jul 10, 2006)

*Losing my d20 on the subway would be terrible*

hehe, when i read your title, i thought you wanted to play dnd while riding the T.

Too bad there's been so much downtime with it, it'd be harder to play DnD in those buses they've been shuttling us around in.


----------



## shurai (Jul 12, 2006)

Heh, I was envisioning some kind of clipboards-and-magnetic-dice setup on the Commuter Rail.  : ]

What is it about the Boston area?  _Tons_ of gamers.  It's awesome! : D


----------

